# Bruckner 0



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

While I do have the F minor Study Symphony (the Tintner recording), my library totally lacks a recording of Die Nullte. What are some convincing recordings of it? Note that I am for now looking for a one-off disc and not something where I have to buy the whole cycle to get it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Skrowaczewski on Arte Nova was cheap and is good (may no longer be available). 
Tintner recorded '0' on one double CD with the 8th.

The complete Skrowaczewski Bruckner box on Oehms is a delight and (at least here) often dirt cheap - going for the price of 1-2 regular CD's.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'd get the Tintner 8th pairing Art Rock suggests above. It's a very good recording, and you get the longest (1887) version of No.8 to boot! Skrowaczewski is naturally indispensable too, but I too suspect that'll only be readily available in the full set?

Die Nullte is, of course, effectively Bruckner's second symphony, and it's better than his criticism-influenced harsh assessment. Perhaps he should have ignored others' opinions more readily.

That said, as with Dvorak, anything before No.3 is not the composer's best work, but being without these lesser pieces seems wrong......:angel:


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

You know I rate my man Stan for Bruckner, but I find myself favoring Simone Young's fantastic recording with Hamburg, also on Oehms.

ETA I am already on record insisting that Bruckner's unnumbered D minor symphony is essential, that he was wrong to withdraw it, and that Bruckner listeners are wrong to ignore it, as I did myself for way too long.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Also Chailly did lovely Die Nullte with RSO Berlin.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Azol said:


> Also Chailly did lovely Die Nullte with RSO Berlin.


Good call! I rate that one has well.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Knorf said:


> You know I rate my man Stan for Bruckner, but I find myself favoring Simone Young's fantastic recording with Hamburg, also on Oehms.
> 
> ETA I am already on record insisting that Bruckner's unnumbered D minor symphony is essential, that he was wrong to withdraw it, and that Bruckner listeners are wrong to ignore it, as I did myself for way too long.


I'm with the Knorfmeister on this one. Young nails it for me too.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ Isn't that the 00?

This should be the right cover I think:


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel like Die Nullte is actually one of Bruckner's most accessible symphonies. All the melodies are so damn catchy.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn you guys I need to purchase this Young boxset and I've no space left on my Bruckner shelf!
Stop dat teasing!!!


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. Simone Young looks promising. Any thoughts on the Marriner/Stuttgart on Laserlight?









I'm curious because it seems quite outside of Marriner's wheelhouse.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Azol said:


> Damn you guys I need to purchase this Young boxset and I've no space left on my Bruckner shelf!
> Stop dat teasing!!!


The Simone Young set is really worth every penny!

And to make it better, you get free petrol/diesel for a year, a pet lynx, and a free subscription to Netflix, Amazon Prime, Britbox and Sky with every purchase.*

(* Some of these offers might not be available at present, or may have geographical restrictions)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Azol said:


> Damn you guys I need to purchase this Young boxset and I've no space left on my Bruckner shelf!
> Stop dat teasing!!!


Well, there are always downloads. I'm to the point where I have an external hard drive with several downloaded box sets, and I'm getting spoiled by it, because it's easier to find the pieces, and I can do continuous play, so I don't have to get up every 20-30 minutes and replace the CD. Plus, my wife doesn't notice yet another box set on my CD stack.


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm listening to the first movement and Simone Young really nails it. She takes special care to allow breathing room for all the textures and harmonies and shine through. Her tempo is more moderate than I've heard elsewhere and I think it suits the piece well.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Young is a top-shelf Bruckner conductor, without a doubt.

The only caveat is that she favors first versions, which I do not prefer in several cases (esp. Symphonies Nos. 3, 4, & 8.)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For those who just want the '0' and got interested in Young (I haven't heard her myself in Bruckner), jpc.de have the Oehms CD on offer for 6.99 euro. No filler, so a short CD (42 min).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> ^ Isn't that the 00?
> 
> This should be the right cover I think:


LOL, I picked the wrong one up.


----------



## Elvis (Aug 3, 2020)

As a standalone this one (which would be my first choice) is only available as a CD-R unless you decide to go the "Gently Used" route -









You can find a "Used - Like New" version of this one which will be relatively inexpensive - it's four minutes faster than the Chailly version and Chailly's version is like eighteen or nineteen hours shorter than Celebidache's...









I was impressed by this performance by Paavo Järvi - with the caveat that I'm easily impressed.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

This site is an absolute goldmine for the Bruckner geek:

https://www.abruckner.com/discography/symphonyindminor/


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I think the scherzo needs to be faster in Simone Young's recording. I overall like her touch and approach in this recording, but the tempo she takes it at takes away some of that headbanging quality I think its 'meant' to have. ('meant' in quotes because who I am to make such a claim)


----------

